# Steel I-beams: Tutorial



## ter_ran

*Okay, now your'e just blogging to show off.... LOL! Just messing with ya Terra! You know I ALWAYS have the upmost appreciation for all your skills and home-built props! Love it, love it, love it!!! Another Extra Krispy Kudos to ya!!!*


----------



## BlackBlade

Amazing Terra!...I love all your designs/props!....Thank you for sharing


----------



## Ani's Horror

Hi Terra,

I like the bits of broken glass built from rubber... is there any tutorial oder shop link, where I can get it?  Thank you


----------

